# iMovie sur iPad 1 c'est possible!!!



## zabalabo (11 Mars 2011)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=341121&pid=3405110&mode=threaded&start=0#entry3405110


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2011)

Merci du tuyau  Je teste.


----------



## OliGerard (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'essaye de faire la manipulation décrite (par exemple ici : http://www.igen.fr/ipad/imovie-sur-un-ipad-teste-et-approuve-37982) sans succès à partir d'un mac.

J'avais essayé il y a quelques mois sur pc mais j'avais un message d'erreur que d'autres reportent également.

Sur le mac, la procédure semble ok au début, l'icône imovie apparaît sur l'ipad puis disparaît dans la seconde qui suit sans message d'erreur particulier...

Serait-ce lié à la version d'IOS sur l'iPad (au moins deux mises à jour d'IOS depuis)? J'ai testé avec iMovie 1.2.0 et 1.2.1. Le comportement est le même.

Dommage, j'utilise l'application sur iPhone et passer sur l'écran de l'iPad aurait été bien plus confortable.

Merci pour vos réponses,


----------

